# OnlyBSD.com



## rbelk (May 20, 2009)

I have reacquired my old domain onlybsd.com finally! I have also enabled Google Apps for onlybsd.com also. I have my current hosting on 110mb.com and they have been probably the best hosting company I have ever used even if they use Debian and not FreeBSD. Anyway, I previously used the domain for BSD consulting. But I'm thinking of a new venture for onlybsd.com.

I was thinking of a site that promotes services or products that are built upon BSD. Like m0n0wall, pfsense, juniper routers, etc. The site will provide information and links to BSD only related solutions, products, consultants, and even sites using BSD.

I would like the communities response on this and any suggestions on what it should become. I don't want it to be a news type site but a community resource site if that makes any sense.

I am going to also post this on the FreeBSD, NetBSD, and OpenBSD forums and mailing lists.


----------



## iic2 (May 21, 2009)

I guest you only have one hobby 

Very nice site. Will be visiting often.


----------



## rbelk (May 21, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> I guest you only have one hobby
> 
> Very nice site. Will be visiting often.



Your right, way to many hobbies 

The reason behind this move is from the blog post http://keramida.wordpress.com/2009/02/06/contributing-to-freebsd/. I have used and abused open sourced software for a long time, but I have never really given back to the community. I want to change that! I have already started a FreeBSD wallpaper site, http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper, and I want to do more. The wallpapers will be moved to onlybsd.com as well.

BTW, the site is going to change dramatically! My personal site will be hosted somewhere else.


----------

